# [dev-libs/nspr]no actualiza (cerrado)

## carlos plaza

Hola a todos los buenos amigos de este gran foro.

El caso es que tengo una semana tratando de actualizar el sistema, y ya creo que es hora de pedir ayuda, comenzare por el primero de los paquetes que no actualiza (son varios):

```
 >>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1

 * nspr-4.8.2.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc ipv6 kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking nspr-4.8.2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1/work

 * Applying nspr-4.8-config.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying nspr-4.6.1-config-1.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying nspr-4.6.1-lang.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying nspr-4.7.0-prtime.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying nspr-4.8-pkgconfig-gentoo-1.patch ...                         [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1/work/nspr-4.8.2 ...

 * econf: updating nspr-4.8.2/mozilla/nsprpub/build/autoconf/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating nspr-4.8.2/mozilla/nsprpub/build/autoconf/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

../mozilla/nsprpub/configure --prefix=/usr --build= x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host= x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-ipv6 --disable-debug --enable-64bit --libdir=/usr/lib64/nspr --enable-system-sqlite --with-mozilla --with-pthreads

configure: warning: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu: invalid host type

configure: warning: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu: invalid host type

configure: error: can only configure for one host and one target at a time

 * ERROR: dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2615:  Called econf '--enable-ipv6' '--disable-debug' '--enable-64bit' '--libdir=/usr/lib64/nspr' '--enable-system-sqlite' '--with-mozilla' '--with-pthreads'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-libs:nspr-4.8.2-r1:20100201-233951.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1/work/nspr-4.8.2'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/dev-libs:nspr-4.8.2-r1:20100201-233951.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2615:  Called econf '--enable-ipv6' '--disable-debug' '--enable-64bit' '--libdir=/usr/lib64/nspr' '--enable-system-sqlite' '--with-mozilla' '--with-pthreads'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-libs:nspr-4.8.2-r1:20100201-233951.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8.2-r1/work/nspr-4.8.2'

```

 Ya he revisado y no entiendo, alguna ayuda amigos  :Embarassed: 

----------

## quilosaq

Muestranos la salida de tu emerge --info

----------

## cameta

Para acutalizar correctamente es  preciso hacer tres cosas

emerge --update --deep  --newuse  world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

Si esto no se hace se crean inconsistencias en el sistema.

Haz lo siguiente:

emerge --update --deep  --newuse  world

cuando un paquete te da problemas

emerge --skipfirst

Con ello actualizas el resto de paquetes

vas apuntando los paquetes que te dan problemas

cuando has acabado has de nuevo lo mismo

emerge --update --deep  --newuse world

a ver si siguen dando problemas

a continuación haz un

revdep-rebuild

eso elimina inconsistencias

vuelves a darle al

emerge --update --deep  --newuse  world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

----------

## Txema

Te recomiendo este comando para actualizar: (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6103026.html#6103026)

```
emerge -avuND --keep-going  world
```

Y que nunca utilices emerge --depclean sin -a (--ask) o te puedes encontrar con un sistema inservible, cuidadito con lo que dejamos que borre.

En cuanto al problema, ¿usas distcc o te has cambiado de chost?

Saludos.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias cameta y Txema

Disculpen pero la salida que mostré fue para ese solo paquete ya que son varios los que no quieren actualizar, por eso es que  se ve como si fuera un solo paquete que estoy instalando  :Wink: 

Tengo la costumbre para actualizar hacer esto

```
 emerge --sync && emerge -uDvNa world
```

Gracias

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Txema

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Te recomiendo este comando para actualizar: (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6103026.html#6103026)
> 
> ```
> emerge -avuND --keep-going  world
> ```
> ...

 

Lo había leído, lo tomare en cuenta después de que termine de actualizar   :Wink: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias a todos los buenos amigos por la ayuda. 

El caso de este error fue por un problema generado al incluir una instrucción en el make.conf

Como se resolvió mi problema en este  post 

----------

## Txema

Mira que te avisé:

 *Quote:*   

> En cuanto al problema, ¿usas distcc o te has cambiado de chost?

 

El problema en si no estaba en el orden, ni mucho menos, sino en que no nos paramos en ver los espacios y a ti se te coló uno al principio de la línea, tras las comillas:

```
CHOST=" x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
```

Que corregiste al pasar la línea al principio.

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

